# KY-RS9600 network adapter driver needed



## cateddy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have this same network adapter. The driver that is on the cd doesn't work for me either. One member said that he found the driver on this site that would work on his adapter. I read the information on this forum and can't seem to find the information that I need or the place to go to get the driver that I need for my KY-RS9600 network adapter. Thanks for any help on this. Chuck


----------

